# Good cafe



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi 

I tried a new cafe in my local town of Horncastle today and would like to recommend it to any of you are visiting the area. It is called Captain and Cook. The food and ambience are really good, comfy sofas, wood burners. It is also a small deli which sells speciality foods and some seriously good balsamic vinegars.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Noted Adra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

thank you, we have not been in that one.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Horncastle never heard of that town not even in the news.
Try enfield in London worst dirtiest restaurants in greater london
And we made the news.

John d


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

There is an interesting story about the owner which is on the Horncastle News website. If you type Captain and Cook into google its the second of third story down. I'm on my tablet so not sure how to copy URL of the page.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Jmdarr said:


> Horncastle never heard of that town not even in the news.
> Try enfield in London worst dirtiest restaurants in greater london
> And we made the news.
> 
> John d


Which is why its nice to live here but don't tell anyone.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We like Horncastle, especially that collectables shop with all the scruffy rooms.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm off there on Monday to look for a desk for our office come craft room. I love to go and have a mooch around the antique/junk shops in horncastle. One day I'm going to go in the old co-op on Louth Road and ask for some thing at the bottom of a pile of stuff or right at the back and see how long it would take them to get it out.

Actually I wouldn't dare!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. I've noted it. It's the first time I've heard of Horncastle!

Val


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Its about 19 miles from Lincoln, 14 from Louth and about 8 from Woodhall Spa. Small market town with mainly independent shops. Lots of antique shops, couple of delis, quote a few tearooms and cafes, secondhand book shops. The Romans called the town Banovallum.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

And there are at least 3 Brit stops nearby


----------

